# STRINGJOY new string day



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

these new strings just arrived from Axe and You Shall Receive!
I will review for myself and would like to hear from you about your string choices and why?


----------



## Gretsch6120 (Sep 20, 2006)

I bought some of these strings, I wasn’t totally blown away by them. I found them very stiff, if that makes sense, I stretched them once I got them tuned to pitch. Tone wise, they sounded decent but I wouldn’t spend the money on them again. Maybe my ears are tuned to Ernie Ball strings


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'd like to try them at some point. I'm super anal about strings, so I struggle to commit to changes in them.

I might pull the trigger on a set of their 8-40s


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I've used GHS Boomers 10s or EB Slinkys for decades now.

Can't really say why, they just work for me. I've tried others, but end up using those again.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've tried a variety of brands & gauges.

I find myself using GHS Boomers because I like them best-feel and all that stuff, and the price is decent.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

NYXL’s and FastFret lube.
The longer you leave the strings on, the better they sound.

I had a set on a strat for 2 years. I changed them because I had to change a pot on the Strat and I don’t like strings that have had the tension completely taken off as the heavier gauges ends fray in the Kluson pegs. But ya. They are the most durable and best sounding strings I’ve come across.

I’m intrigued by the String joys.
I’ve heard good things about them.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I have used EB Slinkys for 40 years just because that is what is always in my guitar maintenance case. I have affairs with others but keep coming back. I think part of it is the offered reinforced balls at one time when I used the whammy bar a lot and the balls stayed on longer. My Kahler was bad for popping them.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Always12AM said:


> NYXL’s and FastFret lube.
> The longer you leave the strings on, the better they sound.
> 
> I had a set on a strat for 2 years. I changed them because I had to change a pot on the Strat and I don’t like strings that have had the tension completely taken off as the heavier gauges ends fray in the Kluson pegs. But ya. They are the most durable and best sounding strings I’ve come across.
> ...


what is that fast frey stuff anyway?


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Just a bingo dabber that cleans and lubricates strings. It smells like cherry too.









GHS Strings A87 Fast Fret : Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio


GHS Strings A87 Fast Fret : Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio



www.amazon.ca







https://www.amazon.ca/DAddario-NYXL1046-Nickel-Electric-Strings/dp/B00IZCSX9U/ref=mp_s_a_1_1_sspa?dchild=1&keywords=NYXL&qid=1613695899&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEyRlZLNVJUTFhFTzlIJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwNDYzMzIyUUdETVVHTTU1U0RDJmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTA5NjQxNDYzNlAyNk82QU1KSFJXJndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfcGhvbmVfc2VhcmNoX2F0ZiZhY3Rpb249Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

pure silicone or molybdenium maybe?


----------

